# Aortogram w/runoff w/seletive bilateral lower extremity



## armedical (Sep 11, 2013)

Need help understanding the coding;  we coded 36246, 75625-26, 75710-26

Operative Report
Patient was brought to the peripheral lab, prepped and draped in sterile fashion. Lidocaine 1% was used to infiltrate the right radial artery.  A 6-French sheath w/modified Seldinger technique was placed in the right radial artery.  We then took 5-French 110cm Jack catherter and selectively cannulated the descending aorta from the right radial.  Then hubbed the Jacky catheter and performed digital subtraction angiography of the aorta and common iliacs.  Then placed a 260cm glidewire and 150cm Quick-Cross catherter and selectively cannulated the left common illiac and placed a catheter in the left common femoral from runoff angiogrpahy of the left to the foot.  The catheter was then manipulated into the right common iliac distal to into the right common femoral and runoff angiography was selectively performed in the right leg.


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 11, 2013)

armedical said:


> Need help understanding the coding;  we coded 36246, 75625-26, 75710-26
> 
> Operative Report
> Patient was brought to the peripheral lab, prepped and draped in sterile fashion. Lidocaine 1% was used to infiltrate the right radial artery.  A 6-French sheath w/modified Seldinger technique was placed in the right radial artery.  We then took 5-French 110cm Jack catherter and selectively cannulated the descending aorta from the right radial.  Then hubbed the Jacky catheter and performed digital subtraction angiography of the aorta and common iliacs.  Then placed a 260cm glidewire and 150cm Quick-Cross catherter and selectively cannulated the left common illiac and placed a catheter in the left common femoral from runoff angiogrpahy of the left to the foot.  The catheter was then manipulated into the right common iliac distal to into the right common femoral and runoff angiography was selectively performed in the right leg.



Assuming there is an interpretation of the images, I would code
36246 LT
36245-59 RT
75716
75625

HTH


----------



## armedical (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for your quick response....

Just curious, why did you choose 36245 for the RT side instead of 36246 as the operative report states:

".......The catheter was then manipulated into the right common iliac distal to i*nto the right common femoral* and runoff angiography was selectively performed in the right leg ".


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 12, 2013)

armedical said:


> Thank you for your quick response....
> 
> Just curious, why did you choose 36245 for the RT side instead of 36246 as the operative report states:
> 
> ".......The catheter was then manipulated into the right common iliac distal to i*nto the right common femoral* and runoff angiography was selectively performed in the right leg ".




It is either "distal to" or "into", it can't be both. I chose to be conservative.

HTH


----------



## armedical (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification, you are right...my typo


----------

